# Convert .bas file to .exe using VB



## Nagarajan S (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi,

i have a .bas file contains macros, Now i want to copy this to VB project to convert into .exe file, so that i can call that .exe file from other application.

If u have idea, let me know.

Thanks in Advance 

Nagarajan S


----------

